
U.S. Visitors May Have to Hand Over Social Media Passwords: DHS - hannibalhorn
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-news/us-visitors-may-have-hand-over-social-media-passwords-kelly-n718216
======
natch
If they get a person's password, the largest privacy violation is not to that
person. It's to all that person's friends and family who shared private
material.

We can discuss all we want whether it was wise for anyone to share, say,
everyday normal photos of their children or themselves on Facebook.

If you think they shouldn't have shared normal, everyday, family photos on an
online service, sure, fine, I don't know what to say. But let's say they did
do so, which is pretty normal.

Are they entitled to some privacy from whatever pervs the DHS hires?

Remember "they" is the friends and family of the person visiting the US, not
the person themselves.

Many of these friends and family will be US citizens, so arguments about
differing rights for non-citizens, whether valid or invalid with respect to
privacy rights, don't necessarily apply.

------
herbst
This is so crazy. What do they think they are? Even asking for social media
accounts is was already only known from dictator/monarch third world
countries...

